# Deciding on a new tractor



## Pwh14 (May 19, 2020)

Im buying a new riding mower. I have 3 options right now

1. New Cub Cadet xt1 LT 42 $1,599
2. New John Deere e100 $1,599
3. 2012 John Deere x300 w/ blow attachment, bagging system. family owned and well kept. ripped seat. $1,400

Im having a hard time buying an 8 yo tractor even knowing its well kept and good brand.

BTW I have a basic yard maybe 2 acres. minor hill and some roots so these are my target styles. 

Thank you.


----------

